# Three 850 xp’s throwing some mud



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

A few videos from the last mud ride


----------



## Mclovin (Sep 14, 2009)

nice vids guys that orange 850 looks nice


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Great videos man! Glad to see another xp owner on here.


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

Man that's some nasty stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Wow that looks like my kinda riden


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks ya we have some pretty wicked mud up here!


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

What part of Sask are you in? Looks like some sweet riding.


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Up by Prince Albert, it's a pretty sweet spot to ride any way you go out of town there's awesome trails


----------

